# New Rifle Slings



## Snakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

Just finished these up this morning.

The Snakeman


----------



## LJay (Jul 12, 2007)

Boy, them shor' is purty !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2007)

Snakeman you sure do some fine work So who were the donaters for those skins (what kind of snake)?


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Snakeman you sure do some fine work So who were the donaters for those skins (what kind of snake)?


Thank you.  The top and bottom slings are from an Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake (same snake for both slings), and the middle sling is from a Timber (Canebreak) Rattlesnake.

The Snakeman


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

Absolute masterpieces!!


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 12, 2007)

*ever thought*

of making any accessories for bows?  Like wrist straps or some type of  cover skins for limbs?


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweeet!

Now how about some holsters?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW


----------



## CAL (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Sweeet!
> 
> Now how about some holsters?


Cool your jets, Pokey, or I'll move you to the end of the line...........Oh, wait.........you're already at the end of the line.

The Snakeman


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 12, 2007)

FINE work Kenn....


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

sweatequity said:


> of making any accessories for bows?  Like wrist straps or some type of  cover skins for limbs?


If it can be made from leather, I can cover it in snakeskin.  I haven't made anything like that, but if you can explain (or show) me what you want, I can work on it.

Unless it's a holster, then you'll have to get in line. 

The Snakeman


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> Cool your jets, Pokey, or I'll move you to the end of the line...........Oh, wait.........you're already at the end of the line.
> 
> The Snakeman


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

Kenn, if I bring you a live banded watersnake, can you cover him with a diamondback skin? If you can, I could have more fun with it than I could stand!!


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Kenn, if I bring you a live banded watersnake, can you cover him with a diamondback skin? If you can, I could have more fun with it than I could stand!!


Nick, you know you're not supposed to fold, spindle, mutilate, or otherwise interfere with non-venomous (indigenous) snakes in the state of Georgia.  You tryin' to get me in trouble?

The Snakeman


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> Nick, you know you're not supposed to fold, spindle, mutilate, or otherwise interfere with non-venomous (indigenous) snakes in the state of Georgia.  You tryin' to get me in trouble?
> 
> The Snakeman



I ain`t gonna do all that stuff to him! I just want to set him in a certain office buildin`!  He`ll be treated with kid gloves!!


----------



## GA1dad (Jul 12, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Kenn, if I bring you a live banded watersnake, can you cover him with a diamondback skin? If you can, I could have more fun with it than I could stand!!




I LIKE IT!!!!! I'D ORDER ONE OF THEM MYSELF!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 12, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I ain`t gonna do all that stuff to him! I just want to set him in a certain office buildin`! He`ll be treated with kid gloves!!


 
Easy Nic, that stunt got our buddy Rick up Toccoa way in a bunch of trouble. You GP boys are a mischievous bunch....


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 13, 2007)

SWEET !!!!!


----------



## Count Down (Jul 13, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> Just finished these up this morning.
> 
> The Snakeman


 

Those are unique...Nice work!


----------



## duckbill (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, I like those.  Nice work!


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jul 13, 2007)

The middle one is my favorite.


----------



## Glassman (Jul 15, 2007)

Those are beautiful.

Reckon what a feller would need to do to get one of those made from a timber rattler?


----------



## mudslingerford (Jul 15, 2007)

if i send you a skin, can you make me a sling?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 16, 2007)

Those are very nice- What would someone have to do to get one made and what would it cost? I'd also like to have a belt made, got any pics some you have done?   

I have 3  hides in my freezer -1  timber and and 2 diamondback.

On another note, do you tan the hides or are they already done when you get them. If you do them yourself, what process would you suggest.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 19, 2007)

Glassman said:


> Those are beautiful.
> 
> Reckon what a feller would need to do to get one of those made from a timber rattler?





			
				mudslingerford said:
			
		

> if i send you a skin, can you make me a sling?





			
				Condederate Jay said:
			
		

> Those are very nice- What would someone have to do to get one made and what would it cost? I'd also like to have a belt made, got any pics some you have done?
> 
> I have 3 hides in my freezer -1 timber and and 2 diamondback.
> 
> On another note, do you tan the hides or are they already done when you get them. If you do them yourself, what process would you suggest.


All you have to do to get one of these fine articles made is to send me a PM.  If you want one made from your own skin, I can do that also.

Some pictures of other things I have made can be found here:  Why they call me The Snakeman

I skin the snakes, tan the hides, cut the leather, and put it all together.

The Snakeman


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 25, 2007)

very VERY nice how long did it take to make them


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 25, 2007)

As always, beautiful work Kenn !!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> As always, beautiful work Kenn !!!!



Ditto that!


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 25, 2007)

fish hawk said:


> very VERY nice how long did it take to make them


It's hard to calculate time on something like this.  There's a lot of "down time", while you're waiting for the skins to tan, and when you're waiting for the glue to dry.  It takes anywhere from 5 to 7 days to tan the skins, depending on weather conditions.  I can usually (if nothing else gets in the way) get the slings made in a couple of days.  I usually like to do an assembly line sort of thing, working on several at the same time.

The Snakeman


----------

